# Hello!



## rbaby (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello! I'm from Los Angeles...and I used to be freaked out by mantids. Couple years ago I bought one of those science-kits that gave you mantid eggs to grow etc. etc. to my nieces and nephew.

I ended up taking care of it for its entire lifespan and found that the silly little thing was harmless and quite enjoyable (he liked to hang out on the back of my monitor as it was warm while I worked).

Since then I set up a saltwater aquarium with corals and beautiful fish:







Now I'm looking to get an Orchid from Yen here from the boards  ...any tips would be great, I've been doing my research but it's always great to hear it directly from people!


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## lynnu (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## wolfman50010 (Sep 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Asa (Sep 7, 2007)

Come to Post! Come to Stay! Leave before it is too late!

That would have been better if it wasn't contradicted.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi rbaby, glad you have joined us!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2007)

hello rkelly


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

